# Outback Online Owners Manual - Revised 8-09



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

I thought this would be helpful for us newer Outback owners. I know we personally keep our printed manual in our Outback at the storage facility, so its nice to have an online copy that we can refer to at anytime.

It was helpful tonight when we wanted to look up information with regards to lug nut torque.

Outback Online Owners Manual - Revised 8-09


----------

